# Rock bottom libido, tiredness, constantly agitated and even nut shrinkage (srs)



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Over the last month my libido/sex drive has gone to sh*t, literally never thinking about it any more and sex is more of a bloody chore at the moment, gym performance is similar but im not recovering any where near as fast, really sore muscles which I never got before and I haven't changed my routine. Constantly agitated and anxious, which I am not normally like. I swear my nuts have shrunk as well, actually really worried.

Not been on cycle, never taken gear or anything else for that matter, going to get an appointment with the Doc although i'm not sure what he will do for me, anyone else had this? I'm 20 seems a bit young for all this to be happening!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

possibly burnt yourself out, overtraining???


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Not sure with that mate, I took 12 days off training just before I got these symptoms, training was going decent and progress was good, but over the last month I have just felt like total crap and I only noticed my nuts shrinking a few nights ago, crapping my pants over it.

I had this last year but no where near as bad, got some bloods done and it looked fine (T a little low for my age but normal range, so doc wasn't interested) think im gunna have to go back and be brutally honest with him about how I feel.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

yeah get to the gp pronto, could be depression or anything lad, you might not even know it, keep us posted with how it goes, good thing baout this site is theres always alot of support


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

Def go to the docs, but if you were thinking of doing a ph course, epi made me seriously horny! Im pretty much similar to you in some respects but whilst on a cycle i was like a rabbit.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Exilejoe#75 said:


> Def go to the docs, but if you were thinking of doing a ph course, epi made me seriously horny! Im pretty much similar to you in some respects but whilst on a cycle i was like a rabbit.


i dont think recommending prohormones is going to help as when he comes off cycle his test levels will be lower and his sex drive may actually get worse.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Sounds like overtraining to me or stress. With testicular atrophy though I'd certainly see a doctor. Get some bloods done.

It might be worth posting up your diet and your training. Diet will have a massive impact on general well being. After constant dieting for almost 18months my libido was through the floor - and I experienced all of the symptoms you're describing with the exception (or noticeable) testicular shrinkage.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

how old are u m8


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

fatstuff said:


> how old are u m8


He's 20 - last line of post mate.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

invisiblekid said:


> He's 20 - last line of post mate.


sh1t sorry lol, yeah deffo go see doc, if u have got low test at ur age its not good. might get some free gear though


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

you been on low calories for a long time?? that can mess with your libido/energy etc


----------



## helicopter (Jun 21, 2007)

id say it would be one or a combination of these

low calorie no carb diet for too long

overtraining

stress

poor sleep

i had similar problems a while back and im young also i got to the route cause feel much better now. Didnt go down the doctor route cause i think most are useless and just prescribe you something rather then dealing to the cause


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

I've been 'dieting' for a couple of months, but those 12 days I was off training I was eating plenty and wasn't too strict, the diet hasn't been agressive at all and to be honest I felt awesome for the first month lol, at the moment i'm a couple of hundred calories above maintenance. To be honest the diet was the very first reason I thought of, but its not really been strict at all, more of a recomp attempt.

Gunna go see the doc and see what he says, something screwed up because my blood pressure is going up (probs stress) and having trouble breathing all of a sudden??? Sounds like im a massive troll but im being serious I assure you. Last week or so my sleep has gone totally up the sh!tter as well, so hard for me to get to sleep because im so short of breath when im lying down.

Cheers for the help so far everyone.


----------



## jOE-91 (Jul 1, 2010)

Let me know how you get on. I am dealing with similar symptoms for 18 months.


----------

